# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  جريمة القتل و اعذارها القانونية

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

جريمة القتل و اعذارها القانونية 

من الجرائم التي تقع على الأشخاص جريمة القتل ولجريمة القتل أركان عامة تتطلبها كافة الجرائم في قانون العقوبات و كذلك أعذار مخففة لجريمة القتل المقصود و أعذار مشددة لجريمة القتل المقصود و سنتناول أولا البحث في محل الجريمة :
القتل هو اعتداء على حياة إنسان بفعل يؤدي إلى وفاته أو إزهاق روح إنسان آخرون وجه حق و جرمت المادة 326 \ من قانون العقوبات الأردني القتل ( من قتل إنسان عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة خمس عشرة سنه) .
محل جريمة القتل هو الإنسان ولابد آن يكون الإنسان الذي وقع الفعل علية حي و سواء كانت شخصية المجني عليه معلومة أو مجهولة و الحياة تكييف يخلع على الجسم إذا كان يباشر مجموعة من الوظائف العضوية على النحو الذي تحدده قوانين الطبيعة و لحظة تعطل أجزاء جسم الإنسان الرئيسية عن العمل هذا مؤشر على انتهاء حياته وما استقر عليه الفقه و اجتهاد محكمة التمييز الاردنيه أن لحظة الحياة المعترف بها هي لحظة مخاض إلام الحامل أي لحظة بدء عملية الولادة و هي اللحظة التي يستطيع بها الجنين قابل للحياة خارج رحم أمه و ما يسبق ذلك يعتبر إجهاض وأي اعتداء عليه أثناء الولادة يعتبر قتلاً بغض النظر عن سبب قتله سواء كان ذو عاهة او مريض او مشوهه . و المشرع لم يحدد وسيلة للقتل لأنها من جرائم القالب الحر قد تقع باستخدام أداة قتل محددة أو يهيئ وسيلة للقتل كوضع مادة سامه له او قد يمتنع عن القيام بواجب عليه القيام به للحفاظ على حياة الطفل مثل امتناع ممرضه عن إعطاء الطفل دواء بقصد قتله و حتى يسأل الجاني عن فعلة لابد من تحقق النتيجة وهي الموت ليس المرض او الجرح او العاهة ولابد من توافر القصد الجرمي العلو و الإرادة أي يكون عالم بعناصر الجريمة و مريد لها وليس على غلط او مكره على ذلك.
وهناك أعذار مخففه لعقوبة جريمة القتل مثل التلبس مع آخر بفراش غير مشروع او القتل تحت سورة الغضب او قتل الام وليدها اتقاء للعار او بسبب آلام المخاض او إلام الرضاعة و هناك أعذار مشدد مثل القتل مع سبق الإصرار او قتل موظف عام او تعذيب القيل قبل قتله .
سيتم مناقشة الاعذار كل عذر على حدا و ستكون البداية للأعذار المخففة للعقوبة و سأبدء المرة القادمه في العذر التبلس مع آخر في فراش غير مشروع

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

عذر التلبس في الفراش الغير مشروع 

جاء نص المادة 340\1 من قانون العقوبات والتي كانت تنص قبل التعديل (يستفيد من العذر المحل من فاجأ زوجته او احدى محارمه حال التلبس بالزنا مع شخص اخر و اقدم على قتلهما او جرحهما او ايذائهما كليهما او احدهما) يتبين من هذا النص ان المشرع قبل تعديل هذه الماده كان يعفي المجرم من العقاب وذلك لانه يفاجأ في مثل هذه الحاله بهذه الواقعة التي تنال من قدره و شرفه فيقدم على فعلته بسبب الانفال والاهانه.
وعدل المشرع الاردني هذا النص في العام 2001 (يستفيد من العذر المخفف من فؤجى بزوجته او احدى اصوله او فروعه او اخواته حال تلبسهما بجريمة الزنا او في فراش غير مشروع .........)
يلاحظ من النصوص السابقه انه لا يستفيد من العذر الا الزوج الذي يربطه بالمجني عليها رابطه زوجيه ناشئه عن عقد زواج صحيح اما الخطيب الذي لم يعقد عقد زواج بينهما لا يستفيد و كذلك الخليل و كذلك يستفيد من العذر اي شخص تربطه بالمجني عليها صلة قرابه من محارمها محارم العمه او الخاله , الام, الجدة.......... وهذا العذر ظرف شخصي لا يستفيد منه سوى المذكورين اما الشريك بالتحريض او التدخل لا يستفيد منه حيث يعاقب كليهما ولا يستفيد اي منها الزوج او المحرم والشريك.
ولابد ان تقع الجريمه حتى يستفاد من العذر على الزوجه ليست الخطيبه الغير معقود عليها او الخليله او تقع على احدى محارم الرجل ليس بنت العم او الخال...........
ولابد من عنصر المفاجأه الذي هو جوهر العذر اي يكون غير عالم بالعلاقه من قبل اي يفاجأ بمشاهدتها متلبسين بالفعل وان لايخبره الغير بذلك وانما الضبط بالتلبس وعلة ذلك حاله الاستفزاز والغضب الذي يفقده صوابه وسواء شاهدهما في افعال ليس هناك مجال للشك على العلاقه او اثنائها او عقب الانتهاء بظروف لاتدع مجال للشك عقلاً في ان الزنا قد وقع..........ز
اما اذا كان الزوج او المحرم يعلم بان زوجته تخونه او ان محرمه على علاقات ولم يقتلها وذلك لهدف معين بأخذ المال من الزاني او غيرها هنا لا يقوم العذر.
واخيراً لابد ان يقع القتل حلاً ولم يحدد المشرع المده و لكنها يجب ان تكون ليست بطويله وهذا علة التجريم لانه يكون في لستفزاز ز غضب شديد يفقده عقله اما اذا قتلهما بعد ان تفاوض مع الزاني على المال ورفض فقتله هنا لا يستقيد من العذر والمده الطويله تدل عادة على سبق الاصرار التي تشدد العقوبه الى الاعدام.والقاضي هو من يقدر العقوبة

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

عذر قتل الام لوليدها (1) 

نصت المادة 331 من قانون العقوبات الارني وهو قتل الام لولدها بسسب الحالة النفسية الناجمة عن آلام الولادة او بسبب الرضاعة بقولها(اذا تسببت امرأة بعفل او ترك مقصود في قتل وليدها الذي لم يتجاوز السنة من عمره على صورة تستلزم الحكم عليها بالاعدام ولكن المحكمة اقتنعت بانها حينما تسببت في الوفاة لم تكن قد استعادت وعيها تماماً من تأثير ولادة الولد او بسبب الرضاعة الناجم عن ولادته تبدل عقوبة الاعدام بالاعتقال مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات) .
بالاضافة لما تم بيانه في شرح جريمة القتل المقصود لابد من توافر شروط و اولها لابد ان تقع الجريمة من الام على طفلها دون غيرها اي لا يقوم العذر اذا صدر الفعل عن الاب او غيه او غيرها لانه علة التخفيف هي بسبب الحاله البيولوجية للام ومعاناتها من ظىلم في عميلة المخاض او الرضاعة يحيث يؤثر على وعيها و تصرفاتها. ويجب ان تكون الام لم تستعد وعيها تماماً بتأثير عملية الولادة و الرضاعة عليها والطبيب هو من يحدد ذلك اما اذا كانت بكامل وعيها فهي لا تستفيد من العذر وكذلك لابد ان يكون محل الجريمة و هو الطفل لا يتجاوز عمره السنه لانه بعد مضي سنه شمسية هو قرينة على ان الام قد استعادت وعيها واصبحت بحالة نفسيه جيده و تخلصت من آلامها.
وعلى الرغم من ركاكة صياغة النص ألا انه يعتبر من النصوص النادرة في قوانيين العقوبات العربية لأنه يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار النواحي الطبية و النفسية للأم.

----------


## حتى ظلي له مهابه

عذر قتل الام لوليدها (2) 


تنص المادة 332 ( تعاقب بالاعتقال مدة لا تنقص عن خمس سنوات الوالدة التي تسبب بفعل او ترك مقصود في قتل وليدها من السفاح عقب الولادة.)
من هذا النص يتبين لنا ان المشرع الاردني اعتبر ان قتل الام لوليدها من السفاح عذر مخفف لعقوبة القتل المقصود اذا كانت الغاية من القتل اتقاء العار و علة التخفيف هو تقدير المشرع لوضع المرأة في المجتمعات العربية المحافظة دفعاً لما قد يجره عليها وعلى طفلها الذي انجبته نتيجة علاقة غير شرعية من العار و الفضيحة التي قد تجلبها لنفسها و اهلها.
وتقوم الجريمة و العذر عند قيام الام بفعل او الامنتناع عن فعل كا يتوجب عليها فعله بهدف ازهاق روح طفلها ولابد لقيام الجريمة ان يولد الطفل حي كما سبق بيانه متى تعبر ولادة الطفل حي سواء كان بحالة صحية جيدة ام لاولابد ان يقع عقب الولادة مباشرة ولم يحدد المشرع زمن معين وهنا يلعب العامل النفسي للام دور وقت لحظة الانزعاج العاطفي لها و تجنب الفضيحة يحيث اذا اتنهى الانزعاج العاطفي للام و تقبلت الخطيئه فقتلها للطفل يعتبر قتل مقصود بدون اي عذر ولابد ان يقع فعل القتل من الام نفسها اما غيرها كوالد الطفل او والديها او اشقائها و اهلها او اهل والد الطفل لا يتوافر بحقهم العذر المخفف ويكون الطفل ناتج عن علاقه غير شرعية برضا الطرفين وليس ثمرة اغتصاب ولابد ان يكون دافع القتل هو اتقاء العار و الفضيحة سواء لها او لاهلها وليس بسبب دافع اخر كعدم قدرتها على الانفاق عليه او التخلص من عبء تربيته اما اذا كانت لا يهمها الفضيحه و جاهرت بفعلها و حملها او كانتلا تصون عرضها ولا يهمها العار فانه لا يقوم العذر والقاضي هو من يقدر الدوافع والشروط كما يراه مناسباً .

----------

